# latest pics of king kong



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

just a few new pics hope everyone enjoys!!!!


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

that's the best looking fawn male i have seen n a long time lol. hers a pic of my female


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

wow jaws how old is your girl???? and thanks for the compliment your girl is awesome also


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

shes 11month old she'11 be 1 yr aug 11


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Aww he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

He is handsome.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's getting big!He's a good looking dog.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks everyone for the great feedback hell be 9 months on july 16 Im a proud papa


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jul 11, 2011)

That's a good looking dog! I'll be looking to get another one soon and I hope he looks as stocky as him.


----------

